# Parts that will be cut out



## Corvis (Apr 17, 2005)

As we have all seen with the Lord of the Rings triolgy many parts from the actual books have been cut out. So here is a question, what will be cut out of the anxiously awaited the Hobbit movie? Perhaps PJ will mess around with these parts in the book:

-Meeting with the dwarves at Bag End
-3 Trolls incident
-Rivendell
-Rock Titans part
-Laketown 
-Barrel out of Bonds chapter
-Bilbo's first encounter with Smaug

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2005)

How would I know? Actually, would anyone know the answer to that question yet? I doubt it. Here are guesses, though. Maybe that was all that you were asking for?  

-Meeting with the dwarves at Bag End - How can they leave that out? That's craziness. That has to be much Thorin entrance goodness.

-3 Trolls incident - Why would they leave that out? Oh, because it doesn't make Thorin look good. I wouldn't mind too much if they left it out, then. I doubt that they will, though.

-Rivendell - Oh, no, they won't leave that out! They will have much fun with having the sickeningly perfect elves making fun of the poor as well as unfortunate Dwarves! Also, Xenarwen will save them from the trolls instead of Gandalf.  

-Rock Titans part - Do you mean the stone giants? That could easily be left out, but I, of course, hope that it's there. A nice bit of flavor.

-Laketown - What do you mean by that? If they never mention Laketown, how can they even make The Hobbit into a movie?

-Barrel out of Bonds chapter - They can't leave that out unless they are rewriting The Hobbit. How else will the Dwarves escape the evil elves?

-Bilbo's first encounter with Smaug - They can't leave that out, either, crazy person. Smaug is achingly cool and doesn't have too many scenes.

Anyways, my only fears are that they might quickly breeze over Gollum's scene, make Beorn and Thorin look not as cool as I think that they happen to be, and make the elves look much more perfect and justified in their evility.


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 17, 2005)

The Hobbit's got a lot less material in it. 125,000 words cuts down into one film easier than 600,000 words cuts down into three films. I would imagine "strange" parts such as the Stone Giants and the Trolls may be changed, but not left out. Maybe we'll see Trolls with leashes, led by orcses? Or stone giants depicted either as frighteningly shaped boulders, or just as large Trolls?

I would imagine the one scene we are sure to linger on is Riddles In The Dark. They will be linking any Hobbit film as closely as possible with Lord of the Rings, to bring back the audience. Gollum was a hugely successful character, and there needs to be a point of reference for those unfamiliar with the books.


----------



## Corvis (Apr 18, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> How would I know? Actually, would anyone know the answer to that question yet? I doubt it. Here are guesses, though. Maybe that was all that you were asking for?


 
Of course I don't expect you to know _exactly_ what will be in the Hobbit moive. I just want see some ideas, guesses, and suggestions of what might be. I thought you would have known that, but don't worry I edited the thread so future onlookers will understand my meaning more clearly. Also the parts in the book that I posted were just some parts I thought up of at the top of my head at the moment, so I don't appreciate being called a "crazy person".


----------



## Mike (Apr 18, 2005)

Ha, I'll tell you what PJ would do with the hobbit:

He'll give Bilbo a love interest (Not enough female characters in The Hobbit! Actually...none at all)

Bard will become a major character who will fear becoming ruler of lake-town. Also, Thorin and many others will become anti-heroes to be more "believable"

The Battle of 5 armies will last an hour. And out of nowhere the men of Gondor will come to help (The Elves were already there, after all)

Gandalf will get in a wizard-duel with the Necromancer of Dol Guldur (Action, action, action!), thus leading into Sauron.

Bilbo will single-handedly slay a thousand spiders.

The Ring will continually whisper to Bilbo in Black Speech.

Many scenes will be copied direct from the Rankin-Bass.



> Barrel out of Bonds chapter - They can't leave that out unless they are rewriting The Hobbit. How else will the Dwarves escape the evil elves?


 
Hell, they already rewrote LOTR, why not The Hobbit?

No, I don't think PJ should do this movie. I wish one of my favourite directors would (and none of them are well-known-)


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 18, 2005)

Gee, Mike, I can't say I would have thought of all that, maybe even any of it at all, but it sounds like exactly what I'd expect once PJ makes The Hobbit. The reason he always gave for changing what they all decided to in the end was that they felt there were certain things that _had_ to be in any great movie, so surely they will apply all the same modes of thinking (or lack thereof) to The Hobbit. It'll probably be the same old story, I'll love parts of it, be baffled by others, and wish that the whole thing could live up to the excellence of the parts I loved, but never be able to convince myself that they do.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 19, 2005)

Got it, Corvis person. Also, did not intend to offend. I often write random words that many are too serious about.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike said:


> Ha, I'll tell you what PJ would do with the hobbit:
> 
> He'll give Bilbo a love interest (Not enough female characters in The Hobbit! Actually...none at all)
> 
> ...



One could be forgiven for thinking you don't expect great things from Peter Jackson's adaptation . . .

Irony aside, Bard will probably be made into a major character, and possibly with a love-interest. 

I'm not certain about the White Council's invasion of Dol Guldur: it would involve the return of a few big-name actors, namely Cate Blanchett (who, as an Oscar-winner, would probably demand a higher fee) and Christopher Lee (who got burnt in the theatrical release of ROTK), for a peripheral scene that could very well end up on the cutting-room floor ("for pacing reasons, etc.").

Do you'd think the film version would lose the auction at the end of the novel?


----------



## Corvis (Apr 20, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Got it, Corvis person. Also, did not intend to offend. I often write random words that many are too serious about.


 
No hard feelings Gollum. 

And by the way Mike, interesting ideas.


----------



## Corvis (Apr 21, 2005)

They are many scenes from the Fellowship of the Ring with Hobbit related topics like the original scene of Bilbo finding the ring in Gollum’s cave in the prologue, at Bilbo’s birthday party he tells a group of Hobbit children of the time with the three Trolls and how they were turned to stone, and when Gandalf escapes Orthanc on top of Gwaihir the eagle. So, I wonder if PJ will keep these things in the Hobbit movie.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 22, 2005)

Corvis said:


> They are many scenes from the Fellowship of the Ring with Hobbit related topics like the original scene of Bilbo finding the ring in Gollum’s cave in the prologue, at Bilbo’s birthday party he tells a group of Hobbit children of the time with the three Trolls and how they were turned to stone, and when Gandalf escapes Orthanc on top of Gwaihir the eagle. So, I wonder if PJ will keep these things in the Hobbit movie.



Bilbo's finding of the Ring is pretty essential to the story, as he uses it on various occasions throughout the remainder of the quest for the Lonely Mountain. The Trolls, I suppose, are not as essential--but if Peter Jackson is making the movie, he would need some kind of continuity with the appearance of the Troll-statues in the _Fellowship of the Ring_.

Gandalf doesn't escape from Orthanc in _The Hobbit_.


----------



## Corvis (Apr 25, 2005)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> Gandalf doesn't escape from Orthanc in _The Hobbit_.


 
I know, I meant the eagle that he escapes on, Gwaihir, will probably be in the Hobbit because I remeber Gandalf, Bilbo, and the dwarves escape from the wargs with Gwaihir and the other eagles. Sorry I keep forgetting to type things more clearly.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 25, 2005)

Corvis said:


> I know, I meant the eagle that he escapes on, Gwaihir, will probably be in the Hobbit because I remeber Gandalf, Bilbo, and the dwarves escape from the wargs with Gwaihir and the other eagles. Sorry I keep forgetting to type things more clearly.



It would indeed be a shame if that scene were to be left out.


----------



## Ghorim (Apr 25, 2005)

> Also, Thorin and many others will become anti-heroes to be more "believable"



Well, I already considered Thorin Oakenshield to be something of an anti-hero in the book. The greed that has ever been the critical flaw of the dwarves rears its ugly head in Thorin at Erebor, what with his stubborness over ownership of Smaug's horde and his lusting for the Arkenstone. I think it would be perfectly natural for Mr. Jackson and the screenwriters to explore this darker side of the dwarvish character when it becomes relevant. Of course, they'd also be remiss not to include Thorin's redemption on his deathbed, when he acknowledges the error of his ways, despite his characteristic dwarvish pride.

Of course... the reference to Faramir's treatment in the LotR films did not go unnoticed.

I have no idea how they'll handle the dwarves as a group up to that point, but I for one am hoping that they can flesh out some of the individual personalities a bit more. Obviously, with thirteen of them, most of the dwarves are going to have to settle for one or two lines ("... at your service!"). Bombur, meanwhile, will most definitely be consigned to one-dimensional comic relief. Still, there's a little room for characters like Balin, Gloin, Dori, Fili and Kili to get some more shading, as they did in the book. I'd also like to see at least one group discussion that wasn't mapped out explicitly in the book, so we can see all of the various personalities in the group interact and bounce off of one another, and get a better sense of the dynamics in Thorin & Company. 

Somehow I doubt that this commitment to character will be present, but I can still hope.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 25, 2005)

Ghorim said:


> Well, I already considered Thorin Oakenshield to be something of an anti-hero in the book.



Yes . . . and this is further emphasised in _Unfinished Tales_.



> Bombur, meanwhile, will most definitely be consigned to one-dimensional comic relief.



On the other hand, given contemporary attitudes to obesity and body image, perhaps Bombur's weight will be handled more delicately than it might have been once upon a time.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 28, 2005)

I am NOT, in ANY way, shape, or form, standing up for PJ...BUT: The main reason PJ had to cut so much was becasue it was SO long. By cutting, he had to alter, and in the end, screwed the whole thing up. 

The Hobbit is easily a third of one of the LotR books, and is much less indepth, there are less major battles that PJ can DRAG out and not as many characters to introduce. All these things said, I think that PJ has a good shot at making the Hobbit into a movie as long as one of the LotRs, yet much more complete. Any one agree with me?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 28, 2005)

I do, for one.

As well as being much shorter, _The Hobbit_ is much "lighter" in tone than The _Lord of the Rings_. I wonder if Jackson's film adaptation will reflect this.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 29, 2005)

Yay! I'm not a total freak of nature after all!! lol Cool


----------



## Corvis (Apr 29, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> The Hobbit is easily a third of one of the LotR books, and is much less indepth, there are less major battles that PJ can DRAG out and not as many characters to introduce.


 
Well, I don't completely agree with you Firawyn. There are loads of characters to mention that were never in the LOTR. The twelve dwarves, Smaug, the Mirkwood elves, the Goblin King (Is that the name of the head goblin in the caves that the dwarves get held hostage in?), and the people of Laketown.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 29, 2005)

I didn't say there wern't many charactes, I said there were less of them. In FotR alone, there's 9 companions, elrond, arwen, bilbo and many other hobbits, barliman, sauruman, sauron, different orcses, the belrog, and I could go one. You just named AL of the hobbit characters!


----------



## Corvis (May 2, 2005)

Don't take this the wrong way Firawyn but reread the quote of yours I posted. You say "less" and "not as many" a couple of times while referring to the amount of characters in the book.


----------



## Greenwood (May 2, 2005)

Firawyn is absolutely right that there are many more important characters in LOTR than in The Hobbit. Not even included in her list are Theoden, Eomer, Eowyn, Denethor, Faramir, Galadriel, Celeborn, and the Nazgul.

One thing I would predict for a movie version of The Hobbit is a final scene in which Bilbo is told of, or is shown a cute, little hobbit baby named Frodo, his nephew.


----------



## Corvis (May 4, 2005)

And they'll probably show him looking at the ring or put the one ring in the last scene somehow.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2005)

I suppose the stone giants scene and white council thing could be left out, Gandalf could go on some other pretence, girlfriend troubles or whatever. The troll scene is important as it is one of the first examples of Bilbo's strength. Perhaps they could screw around with the storyline and have Smaug attack Erebor when Bard is young. Doubt it though. 

I hope they begin it with chronologically, a short scene consisting of Smaug attacking Erebor and then the scene from U.T where Gandalf meets Thorin near Bree and the scene where he persuades them to adopt Bilbo as their newest member. They did a similar thing with the LoTR, adding parts of the story which weren't in the book, but later on in the book or in the mythology, and I think it worked pretty well.


----------



## Corvis (May 5, 2005)

Inderjit S said:


> I suppose the stone giants scene and white council thing could be left out, Gandalf could go on some other pretence, girlfriend troubles or whatever.


 
Girlfriend troubles!? I didn't even know wizards became intimate with other female wizards or creatures.


----------



## Firawyn (May 5, 2005)

Hummm, perhaps that's what I should be! I've been debating on what middle earth culture I'm most like, and though I tend to fall on the desire to be imortal, I just dont do elf all that well. I like power, but I dont want to be a dwarf, so perhaps I'm a wizard.  

Anyway, bot, I REALLY hope PJ doesn't cut the scene with the riddles. That would so ruin it for me!


----------



## Corvis (May 9, 2005)

The riddle scene is a very hard scene to do in a movie. There are many diferent riddles and all of them are amusing which might appeal to the movie audience. However, since there are so many riddles this scene alone with gollum could take 30-45 minutes which could take up a lot of the film. And if PJ cuts this part in the book down he will surely ruin one of the most important parts in the book.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 10, 2005)

> Girlfriend troubles!? I didn't even know wizards became intimate with other female wizards or creatures.



That is a common misconception. Wizards are well known casanovas.


----------



## Ingwë (May 17, 2005)

*-Meeting with the dwarves at Bag End* - This is the beginning and I think it will not be cutted.

*-3 Trolls incident - *Well, we may cut it. It is long and it is not so important. Nobody is slain 


*-Rivendell - *this is not a long moment. Maybe it will remain. Elrond told the Dwarves vary interesting things then 

*-Rock Titans part* - Cutted 

*-Laketown* - I think there is no reason to be cutted. 

*-Barrel out of Bonds chapter - *We will live without that chapter.

*-Bilbo's first encounter with Smaug* - There are several encounters and I am sure some will be cutted.


----------



## Corvis (May 20, 2005)

How long will the battle of five armies be? I mean the Hobbit book itself is very long and has lots of material, so will PJ cut down the battle scene even though it's the climax of the book. Will he even include five armies or keep it simple and have only 2 or 3?


----------



## Hammersmith (May 24, 2005)

Inderjit S said:


> I suppose the stone giants scene and white council thing could be left out, Gandalf could go on some other pretence, girlfriend troubles or whatever. The troll scene is important as it is one of the first examples of Bilbo's strength. Perhaps they could screw around with the storyline and have Smaug attack Erebor when Bard is young. Doubt it though.


 
Why would the White Council be left out? It links the Hobbit with the other films and books, and for an audience wondering why the hell it's in the same series, will be a crucial link and a chance to get big name Christopher Lee back in the credits. I'm relieved you acknowledge the importance of the Troll scene, which many others here have rubbished as unimportant.



Corvis said:


> The riddle scene is a very hard scene to do in a movie. There are many diferent riddles and all of them are amusing which might appeal to the movie audience. However, since there are so many riddles this scene alone with gollum could take 30-45 minutes which could take up a lot of the film. And if PJ cuts this part in the book down he will surely ruin one of the most important parts in the book.


 
Again, without the riddle scene there is no link between LOTR and the Hobbit. Why would they cut or even diminish it? And I can't see it taking longer than fifteen minutes, even with every single riddle included.



Ingwë said:


> *-Barrel out of Bonds chapter - *We will live without that chapter.


 
What? Why? How? Without this chapter, the elves cannot be included in the book and the Battle of Five Armies falls apart. If anything about that battle could be changed, the eagles could be left out. They are one of Tolkien's more embarrassing deux et machina moments.


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2005)

this one will be really hard to cut apeart. PJ's going to be in for it. He'll cut parts we've never thought of, you know. I never thought he'd cut the Scouring of the Shire but low and behold!


----------



## Corvis (May 26, 2005)

Here's an interesting question, would anyone want any parts in the book changed or altered in the movie?


----------



## Alatar (May 26, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Ehrm, I mean it is a childrens book, it should be a childerns film, right?
Certificate PG.


----------



## Corvis (May 28, 2005)

Just another question on parts in the movie. How about when Bilbo and the Dwarves are in Mirkwood and meet the elves having the feast and keep disappearing, would that be put in the movie? I mean it doesn't have much importance, except showing Bilbo's wit and strength growing stronger.


----------



## Meselyn (May 29, 2005)

I don't really mind what's cut out. I won't realize it until I re-read "The Hobbit". As long as the Smog part is NOT cut short.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 29, 2005)

Corvis said:


> Just another question on parts in the movie. How about when Bilbo and the Dwarves are in Mirkwood and meet the elves having the feast and keep disappearing, would that be put in the movie? I mean it doesn't have much importance, except showing Bilbo's wit and strength growing stronger.


Cutting that would also mean cutting the spiders and the "Old Tom Cobb" or whatever he was calling them. It might even mean cutting the elves altogether, resulting in The Battle of the Four Armies.

I could see it happening, as the spider/elf storyline doesn't have a whole lot of impact on the rest of the story. It would be a shame and a loss, but certainly cuttable.


----------



## Narsil (May 30, 2005)

If I had to guess at one part that could in all likelihood be cut out it would be Beorn. It would be very easy for the Eagles to deposit Bilbo and the Dwarves right at the entrance to Mirkwood and skip Beorn altogether. 

It's not so much what would be cut out but what would be added IN that I would be concerned about. I wouldn't mind seeing the White Council added in. That would bring Galadriel and Saruman into the mix and make things quite interesting but I could also see Arwen making an appearance. PJ really likes Arwen and she was staying in Lothlorien at about that time....Maybe PJ would have Aragorn drop in and we'd see that scene where they talk marriage. We need a love interest, don't we?  

Yep, things could get very interesting. 



Hammersmith said:


> I could see it happening, as the spider/elf storyline doesn't have a whole lot of impact on the rest of the story. It would be a shame and a loss, but certainly cuttable.



What? Cut the Elves? How would we then introduce Legolas into the story? Plus we need to see how Sting got it's name.


----------



## Corvis (Jun 3, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Cutting that would also mean cutting the spiders and the "Old Tom Cobb" or whatever he was calling them. It might even mean cutting the elves altogether, resulting in The Battle of the Four Armies.
> 
> I could see it happening, as the spider/elf storyline doesn't have a whole lot of impact on the rest of the story. It would be a shame and a loss, but certainly cuttable.


 
I think this part will get cut because like you said Hammersmith then the battle of five armies would be slimmed down and this would make creating the battle in film easier. I really don't think there's going to be five armies in the final battle.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 3, 2005)

Narsil said:


> What? Cut the Elves? How would we then introduce Legolas into the story? Plus we need to see how Sting got it's name.


 
Legowho? He's not in the Hobbit! Basically, being very harsh to The Hobbit, the whole elvish scene comprises of some random spider murder, dwarves spying on elves, dwarves getting captured by elves, elves getting laggered, dwarves getting wet. The only valuable parts (STORYWISE!!) are Bilbo's naming of his sword and his prestige gained and progress shown as he frees the dwarves.


----------



## Narsil (Jun 3, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Legowho? He's not in the Hobbit! Basically, being very harsh to The Hobbit, the whole elvish scene comprises of some random spider murder, dwarves spying on elves, dwarves getting captured by elves, elves getting laggered, dwarves getting wet. The only valuable parts (STORYWISE!!) are Bilbo's naming of his sword and his prestige gained and progress shown as he frees the dwarves.



Frodo, Sam and Gollum were never in Osgiliath but that didn't stop Peter Jackson.  Legolas is the son of Thranduil, the King of the Wood Elves and I can't see PJ turning up an opportunity to bring in a familiar face. I'm a purist but PJ sure isn't.  

I think a lot could be done with the spider scene and I find it hard to believe that they are going to portray Bilbo and the Dwarves as just walking through Mirkwood without any problems. You have to get them to Laketown and that brings up the whole barrel situation, which brings up the Elves. How are the Elves going to show up at the Battle of 5 Armies if they never meet up with the Dwarves?  I don't think the Elves will be cut. Heck, you NEED Elves! You had Elves in LOTR so it stands to reason that they will be in _The Hobbit_. 

Yes, Bilbo's prestige and progress is illustrated by the spider scene and that in itself is pretty important. Before that the Dwarves weren't all that impressed with Bilbo.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh, I know. I personally want the scene to stay in, but I was just illustrating that removing it would not cause irreparable plot hole damage. It would just be sad.

Oh, and about Legolias...don't scare me like that


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 3, 2005)

Corvis said:


> ...what will be cut out of the anxiously awaited the Hobbit movie?



Everything. It will be one continuous PJ fantasy, made specifically to drive the purists incurably mad.

Barley


----------



## Bergil (Jun 5, 2005)

The whole book is great so i will probably be a little dissapointed in not having seen some scenes from the book, but you really cannot have everything in it... I hope PJ will have an extended version though like he did with LOTR. 

All the same i think he could cut out Beorn, which i would not like, but everything cannot be included.

Something i would really like to see however is the beginning. Kind of like LOTR where it has a history, except show Smaug coming in and killing everyone except for a few lucky dwarves. I would also like to see Legolas make a brief appearance, either a line or even just showing him in the elves kingdom, just to show some connection


----------



## Corvis (Jun 23, 2005)

After seeing Star Wars Episode III I liked how Lucas lead up into the original Star Wars with the end of Episode III, and this got me thinking. Will PJ have the end of the Hobbit movie lead up into the already made LOTR movies? I mean he might show Bilbo finding Frodo on his way back from the Lonely Mountain, or he might have a big reference to the One Ring. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## Chrysophylax (Jun 29, 2005)

Is "There and back again" being filmed already?

P.S.: i believe that "the hobbit"'s story can be betterly adapted to a movie than lotr, cuz it has a lot less "description" in general... i think it'd be closer to the book than lotr movies were  and i really hope so!


----------



## Corvis (Jun 29, 2005)

Chrysophylax said:


> Is "There and back again" being filmed already?
> 
> P.S.: i believe that "the hobbit"'s story can be betterly adapted to a movie than lotr, cuz it has a lot less "description" in general... i think it'd be closer to the book than lotr movies were  and i really hope so!


 
No it's not filming yet, I think PJ is really caught up with his King Kong film right now and other future movies he will be doing. I think it starts shooting in 3 or 4 years. If you want a lot of info on the movie check out this site: http://derhobbit-film.de/indexengl.shtml


----------



## Corvis (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's a small thought but will PJ have the title of the movie, The Hobbit, or there and Back Again? Which one would make more sense to have as it's title?


----------



## cupn00dles (Jul 9, 2005)

"The Hobbit: There and Back Again" would be just great


----------



## Corvis (Jul 9, 2005)

What about "A Hobbit's Tale"? That's pretty important.


----------



## Aglarband (Aug 23, 2005)

It looks like giants will be featured in the new Battle for Middle-earth, which now has the license to the books, as well as the movies. So Giants might look like this folks:






More pics aqui: http://www.bfme2.com/gi-goblins.htm


----------



## Gabba (Oct 15, 2005)

Parts I think will be cut, or shortened:

*Beorn* - PJ will probably cut it. It is the least needed part in the whoal story, storywice at least. He is not essential to either the rest of the Hobbit (you just skip him in the battle and go sraight at the eagles) or as a link to LOTR.

*Smaug* - Will of caurse not be cut, but Bilbo's meeting with him, can easely be shortened down to one single one.

*The Master of Laketown* - He is not essential to the story either. Make Bard the master from the beginnig.

*The auction at Bag End* - They made the end of TRoTK "to long." Fortunately But will not dare do the same with The Hobbit.

About having the Ring as major focus in the end. On his way home, Bilbo may meet the Sackville-Bagginses on the road, and slip it on, and there it ends? 

I'm no purist, and even thoug I see what you all complian about with LOtR, I enjoyed it immensely. I hope PJ will direct the Hobbit. But I also hope my prophesy does not come for real.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 15, 2005)

Corvis said:


> ...what will be cut out of the anxiously awaited the Hobbit movie?



I shudder to think. My hope is that someone will have gotten through to him to convince him to keep much more Tolkien in and much more PJ _out._ He has certain "rights of license," of course, that all directors and screenwriters possess, but one mark of a good director (and screenwriter) is judiciousness in the number of his own fingerprints that he puts on someone else's story.

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 15, 2005)

If they (the Powers that Be) cut the Barrels out of Bond or mangle it in any way, I shall throw rocks at them. Pointy ones... 

'tis me favorite chapter.

*readies her arsenal*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 16, 2005)

A friendly word: Unless you meant it for an effect, "mien" in "Ich bin mien" needs correction. It should be "Ich bin mein." 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 16, 2005)

oh boy...I can imagine professor Tolkien rolling in his grave right about now...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Barley!


----------



## Corvis (Nov 20, 2005)

Gabba said:


> About having the Ring as major focus in the end. On his way home, Bilbo may meet the Sackville-Bagginses on the road, and slip it on, and there it ends?


 
Does anyone else have any ideas of what might be a good way for the movie to end?


----------



## Corvis (Dec 5, 2005)

I was just thinking and perhaps at the end of the film there might be a shot of the four hobbits together as children, but then again that might be too hokey. Maybe PJ will only have Sam and Frodo together at the end playing and pretending to go off on adventures. Just a thought.


----------



## Narsil (Dec 11, 2005)

Corvis said:


> Does anyone else have any ideas of what might be a good way for the movie to end?



Uh..the way it did in the book? Just a thought.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 12, 2005)

Ha, ha. The book's ending would be good but you never know. Somebody might come up wiht a different ending that might intrigue you. And thanks for replying to this thread Narsil, no one has for a while. I thought everybody had forgotten about it.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 9, 2006)

Corvis said:


> I know, I meant the eagle that he escapes on, Gwaihir, will probably be in the Hobbit because I remeber Gandalf, Bilbo, and the dwarves escape from the wargs with Gwaihir and the other eagles. Sorry I keep forgetting to type things more clearly.


Just a small point for the record: the Eagle that rescues Gandalf from the goblins and wargs in The Hobbit is not Gwaihir the Windlord who bears Gandalf in Lord of the Rings.

Robert Foster in his 'Complete Guide to Middle Earth' makes this false association. However, as Douglas Anderson notes in 'The Annotated Hobbit', in the Field of Cormallen in ROTK, Gandalf says to Gwaihir 'Twice you have borne me'. These two previous occasions are (1) His escape from Orthanc, and (2) The flight from Zirak Zigil to Lorien, after his battle with the balrog. Therefore, this cannot be the same eagle.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 9, 2006)

My goodness, I thought this thread was almost forgotten about. Good point Snaga, I never knew that.


----------

